# I LOVE this Poodle cut!



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I will be honest that Poodles are kind of... meh to me visually in most of their clips. But THIS trim (German):




























is so HANDSOME! It looks so stylish and Poodle-y but more 'serious' somehow.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its one of my favorite trims too..very masculine too for the boy poo's. And its much harder to excute this trim well than it seems! LOL


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I love the body and legs on the German trim, but the contrast between the very large top knot and short ears doesn't work for me. I prefer ...the ears are short, but the top knot is balanced and they have a small mustache. They do look more masculine this way.

The beauty of the Poodle is that you can put them in any trim and they are fun to work on! A client of mine gave me a Japanese book that has poodles in all sorts of trims, some of them are very cute, but some of them have hair pieces, feathers and braids attached to them! Very interesting!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

This style is also MUCH easier to maintain.

My old boss was a st poodle breeder, and had 8. her best friend had 3 and finally tried this cut on hers. after raving about how much easier it was, my old boss did it to her 4 coated dogs (the older ones already had short ears). she loved it. not having to brush through poodle ears 3 times a day, not having to band them all the time, was so much easier. 

Hershey i totally agree about the contrast between the top knot and the ears. its the only reason im not a big fan of it as a show cut, but yes with a shorter top knot, the cut looks much better, and not so dramatic. I also love mustaches on male poodles.


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

They are beautifully groomed, but I like Poodles to have long ears


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, love it and the short ears. Like the last one the best. with the definition of the waist and the tail. I also like the cut on that dogs hindquarters, or is that the angle in the photo? I never like it when the Poodle tail looks like it's coming straight up from the back 1/3 of the dog like in the middle pic. I like a tail that comes out of the rear end of a dog, not up high on it's back. I guess that's my Poodle Prejudice? Graco22 help me understand the poodle tail......is it a breed standard that the tail has to appear to come up out of the back and not from the rear?


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

I have two standards both fairly new to my home and seriously they are the best dogs. I am not a show person but I love the teddy bear cuts and keeping our curly. And I love the long hair on the ear leathers.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> =NRB;686338]I also like the cut on that dogs hindquarters, or is that the angle in the photo?


It's probably the angle because the same rear angulation is done on the German clip as well, although the Poodle in the middle picture appears more rounded - could just be the photo - and it's hard to tell on the black Poodle without seeing from a side or rear view. 



> I never like it when the Poodle tail looks like it's coming straight up from the back 1/3 of the dog like in the middle pic. I like a tail that comes out of the rear end of a dog, not up high on it's back. I guess that's my Poodle Prejudice?


That Poodle's tail is straight up because that's what Poodles do - hold it up high! It's a proper tailset - you don't want a tail set too low, or too high. 



> Graco22 help me understand the poodle tail......is it a breed standard that the tail has to appear to come up out of the back and not from the rear


Graco will be able to explain it better than I can, however, again, when the Poodle is holding his/her tail straight up, it's not going to look the same as when it's lowered, as on the Poodle in the last photo, whose tail would look like the Poodle's in the middle picture IF the tail was up. When my Poodles are happy, those tails are straight up!


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

Never been a huge fan of these dogs, but the black one looks so freakin' cool. Really liking the giant afro plus the facial expression and stance makes that poodle look very masculine.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> It's probably the angle because the same rear angulation is done on the German clip as well, although the Poodle in the middle picture appears more rounded - could just be the photo - and it's hard to tell on the black Poodle without seeing from a side or rear view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poodles should have high set tails..it should NOT be coming out of the rear end...such as a golden or lab's tail would appear..however, even in those breeds, the tail should be coming out of the topline, its just carried out rather than straight up. Almost all breeds are to have a level topline...exceptions are few, like the bedlington terrier and a few others. Most sporting breeds (cockers and setters,etc) have a sloping topline, but the tail is still an extension of that topline, and set right on the back, but carried out rather than up...Part of show and corrective grooming is making a bad tailset look correct...and its what I consider the easiers to correct with hair. 

This is from the poodle breed standard: "(c) Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline. Major fault: set low, curled, or carried over the back."

How a groomer scissors in the rear angulation is a bit different with each's own preference and "flair", from the squared off Puppy Trim type rears, to the very angulated/pointy rears...I'll see if I can find a pic of one of Julie Pantage's poodles...she does what many consider to be a very extreme rear. 

The pic of the 3rd poodle is actually the same dog as in the 2nd pic. It is a different trim though. She is growing her into a Desi trim I believe. A German trim does NOT have the band shaved. 

I personally like the shaved ears on many breeds, not just poodles. Shih tzu's with round faces and shaved ears are super cute too. As long as the rest of the dog balances, its all good.  However, the tails on the German trim really are supposed to be "shaved" to balance the shaved ears. However, more of a carrot tail is more stylish, (and shaved poodle tails are ugly..lol) BUT it should be a very tight poodle tail. The tail in the second pic is in my opinion, way to fluffy still and should be alot tighter..but I would change some other things on that groom too, but she did a great job.  Everyone does things differently, and has their own flair and style to some degree. 


Here is a photo of one of Juilie's dogs.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I do wish more people liked shorter ears. SO much easier to maintain! I had a client with a poodle that had ear infections ALL the time and I finally convinced her to take them short for a while until the meds did their work(that stuff gets messy in a full ear) and she never went back to long ears.


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

hehe, well I own and groom the white dog in the second & third pics! Her name is Paris (And the first dog is Pixel btw, he was black there, but he's actually a blue and his owner is an amazing groomer who was on the groom team for USA!)

I can see LOADS I wanna change with that pic of her in the german trim, that was at my very first competition, held in August. I actually won the NZ Groomer of The Year title with that groom, though I'd have never believed it in a million years! LOL! I honestly am still not sure the groom was worthy of that much acclaim, but I am still very proud of what I pulled off for a relatively new groomer at my first competition!

this is the before pic at the comp:









this is a few weeks after, with a bit more growth:









The third pic was my first attempt at shaving in a band on a dog, not long after the competition. Apart from the shaved band and shaved at the base of the tail though, it was still essentially the german trim.

Here's another angle of the same stance, showing her tail:








and yes, poodles have an upright tail! They're supposed to hold it upright.

I'm since growing the band out again, basically to see how long it takes to grow out! lol. I'll be having to shave a band in for my poodle exam next year, so I'm just experimenting for now. 



Poodles ROCK!


----------



## DreamN (Nov 28, 2008)

There is a USA Groom Team? HAHA

Didn't know people took grooming so serious.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DreamN said:


> There is a USA Groom Team? HAHA
> 
> Didn't know people took grooming so serious.




Yes, there is a US Groom Team, www.groomteamusa.org 

There are also groom teams in many other countries. The US team was in Germany for the world competition in September, and brought home the gold.  Competitors in US competitions earn points with placements, and the top 4 point earning competitors travel to the world competition every 2 years. In our grooming "world" it is the highest honor of course, and something MANY groomers strive for. It takes alot of time, travel, money and very hard work to make the team.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks very much like a puppy clip to me. I love this clip but I think it would be hard to maintain on a pet dog.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

DreamN said:


> There is a USA Groom Team? HAHA
> 
> Didn't know people took grooming so serious.


...can't help but find this offensive....


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> ...can't help but find this offensive....


I agree..I was a bit offended too.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was too, and I am nowhere near the caliber of many poodle groomers.

There is a woman at my KC that keeps her PET dog (she does do performance with him) in full coat. It's a puppy trim, but it is FULL and LUSH. AND she does all the grooming HERSELF! She brushes through him 2-3 times A DAY and he's gorgeous.

Whenever I see Andy I make sure to say hello. Patty always tells me that she's glad that SOMEBODY feels confident enough to pet him and not worry about messing him up (I get all the way down in the hair to give him a good rub). But I'm always mindful of not rolling him too much (to cause tangles) and generally rub in the direction of the coat.

He actually made me want a poodle for awhile! LOL! He's REALLY drivey. He's a lot like Strauss in a Poodle coat!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Patty always tells me that she's glad that SOMEBODY feels confident enough to pet him and not worry about messing him up.


Lol, I was just thinking about this. I've always heard that Poodle coats are really sensitive to oily hands, too much touching, etc. I probably _would_ be afraid to mess up a coat that looked all done up.

They sure are tempting though. I swear Poodles have some of the softest hair.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I was too, and I am nowhere near the caliber of many poodle groomers.
> 
> There is a woman at my KC that keeps her PET dog (she does do performance with him) in full coat. It's a puppy trim, but it is FULL and LUSH. AND she does all the grooming HERSELF! She brushes through him 2-3 times A DAY and he's gorgeous.
> 
> ...


I assume your talking about this Andy. Here is a pic of him to show everybody what a hansom guy he is.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup!! Andy indeed!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

DreamN said:


> There is a USA Groom Team? HAHA
> 
> Didn't know people took grooming so serious.


Do you take YOUR job seriously? If not, get a new profession. And don't knock what you can't do.


----------

